# LGB 29182 Mogul Service Manual



## bandit59 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm looking for the service manual for the 29182 Mogul. I need a good wiring diagrams on how to reconnect the encoder. My notes were not correct and I have something connected wrong. PLEASE Help!!!!!

Seasons Greetings! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

bandit59, 

Try this.. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974 

Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------

